# 67 Rally Tachometer semi works...



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

My Tachometer moves a bit when I start up the engine but when I'm at speed driving, the tach floats around 1,000 and rarely goes up past 1500-1800. 

Bad Tach?, loose wire, ??? Thoughts?

How is the wire connected to the distributor? Is it screwed in somehow or can I pull to disconnect it and try to reconnect it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Probably the tach. Peter Serio is the man who rebuilds them. You can find him on the pyforums.


----------



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

Great. I don't look forward to taking out the dash. Guess I can live with it for awhile anyway.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I do it all, but dash work is not my favorite. VERY easy to break brittle plastic, lose fasteners, etc.,. and end up with a tweaked back and neck. When you are ready, there are good tips on '67 dash R&R on this forum.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

It should be one wire connection from the tach connector post to the negative terminal of the coil. You'll also have a ground strap at the rear of the tach. If the needle is partially moving, geeteeohguy is likely right and the gauge needs repaired. 

You can check to make sure the lead to the coil is tight - should end with a ring terminal at the coil. Only way to check wiring and ground at the gauge is to remove the dash.


----------

